# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Nihilum and SK Gaming Forming a Super Guild?

## Obama

As many of you know *Nihilum* and _SK Gaming_(Along with many other top notch guilds) sped through The Burning Crusade's challanges that made any normal guild coward in fear. Nihilum coveted the chance to clear all of TBC's original raid content first, they also got the chance to stand up against Illidan himself and eliminate him off their chopping block. But SK Gaming decided that with the Sunwell raids approaching that they were going to go for 1st and they did exactly that with getting world first on Kil'Jadean among other Sunwell bosses. 
 According to this site that appears to be in colaboration between the two guilds. http://www.twentyfifthnovember.com/ . Tells us in this press release, their plans for the future and an explanation of what their doing.



> We are proud to announce the forming of a new force in World of Warcraft. Many of you will remember the guilds Nihilum and SK Gaming(Curse) from the past years, we have now decided to combine our strengths to create the number one team for Wrath of the Lich King and beyond. We have spent a considerable amount of time forging the greatest roster ever assembled in this game and we are now ready to take on anything that is released. To support this roster we have finally found an appropriately motivated team to back us and help us reach our full potential. Together we aim to deliver a much more professional and WoW tailored experience to the community than anything else that has been done in the past.
> 
> At this point we are just offering a taste of what's to come. As the name suggests we are going to be doing our full launch on the 25th of November under a new brand but we wanted to let the community know that we are combining our efforts prior to this launch. So what is coming on the 25th? We are going to launch a new portal that's built around the guild with the goal of being one of the best World of Warcraft community sites. So watch this space until the 25th. You will find us leveling up on Magtheridon and striving for world firsts in the new wave of content.
> 
> Thomas "Kungen" Bengtsson - Guild Master
> Philip "Mek" Curry - Guild Master
> Markus "Mackzter" Dahlgren - Guild Master
> Mark "Nessaj" Laursen - Community Manager


All we can do is wait till the 25th to see what these two elite guilds have in store for their fans... and their sponsers  :Wink: 

Discuss  :Frown: 6):




This thread would like to thank Mea.Culpa for discovering the website and sharing it with us in the _Shared Lounge_.

----------


## Innit

The reason they are forming one guild is because SK Gaming are no longer supporting WoW PvE, they are only supporting PvP.

This is due to a new leader of SK Gaming, who, if he had his way, announced that there would be 'No more WoW in his vision of E-Gaming'. 

Anyway, EU is clearly better than US.

----------


## JD

It's cool but I hope that the people that get kicked from the guilds make a new guild and get world firsts on new bosses  :Smile:

----------


## Forever

Thomas "Kungen" Bengtsson - Guild Master
Philip "Mek" Curry - Guild Master
Markus "Mackzter" Dahlgren - Guild Master

who's the 3rd guild then? Nihilum, SK and ?

----------


## Remus

>.> EU isnt better than US ... we just have more things to do than sit and play games ..

----------


## Forever

> >.> EU isnt better than US ... we just have more things to do than sit and play games ..


They always say that but it's not a valid argument.
Almost every member in a top-guild has a normal job and a life too

----------


## JD

> They always say that but it's not a valid argument.
> Almost every member in a top-guild has a normal job and a life too


Not in Nihilum they don't...

----------


## Obama

Not when your job is playing world of warcraft.

----------


## Apartment Wolf

I believe they're taking members from elitist jerks too =]

----------


## Ferag

> Not when your job is playing world of warcraft.


*That would be true.*

----------


## Aznex

> They always say that but it's not a valid argument.
> Almost every member in a top-guild has a normal job and a life too


Both are SK gaming GMs

----------


## Igzz

Yeah, I've heard about this, it looks good, Nihilum has a bunch of sponsors, so all they do is play WoW and get paid, lucky bastards :P.

----------


## Fireblast

> Yeah, I've heard about this, it looks good, Nihilum has a bunch of sponsors, so all they do is play WoW and get paid, lucky bastards :P.


wow! i wanna get paid for playing wow.

----------


## Remus

I get paid to play ... by the gold sellers >.> GO GO GOLD FARMING .. NI HAO BABY!

----------


## Igzz

They already cleared 25 man Naxx... with 20 people! So they pretty much finished WotLK content in 2 days lol...

----------


## Elura

> They already cleared 25 man Naxx... with 20 people! So they pretty much finished WotLK content in 2 days lol...



What the freaking wuut!?

----------


## Creepfold

Nihilium + SK Gaming are both attention whores. End of Discussion. I for myself couldnt care if they clear wotlk content in 2 days, as long as my guild is friendly and does raids i am happy, i preffer worring about my own progress then some e-peen guild.

----------


## Hellgawd

*This will be interesting indeed.*

----------


## Medzii

> Yeah, I've heard about this, it looks good, Nihilum has a bunch of sponsors, so all they do is play WoW and get paid, lucky bastards :P.


Don't know if thats true BUT as far I know they get sponsored with GC from blizzard so they wont have to pay to play anymore.

----------


## Stanger1234

Hm, they sound like their proffesion is playing World of Warcraft. 
Anyone who thought that this was just a game? :P

----------


## Meltoor

The guildname is "Ensidia" and they're sponsored from Dubai.
Tbh I liked Nihilum back in the days of SSC-BT, but after 2.4 when SWP came out all they did was just crying and whining about the system, while SK gaming only got "sponsored guildmeetings" nihilum got PC parts etc. Now they blame blizzard for making instances so easy, while the 20% of the WoTLK content is barely ingame. This is so funny...

----------


## trancehax

Oh lawd.
I wish Blizz would pay me to PvP :<

----------


## Chrommie

geek fest  :Big Grin:

----------


## olemortenm

> The guildname is "Ensidia" and they're sponsored from Dubai.
> Tbh I liked Nihilum back in the days of SSC-BT,



SSC and BT your idea of back in the days? Nihilum started getting world firsts with C'thun, following it up with kel'thuzad and then almost everything up to SWP.

To everyone whining that they are attention whores while it's painfully obvious that you are just jealous - these are hardcore raiders. You expect them to not be baffled when they can clear all launch content in 2 days, with half of the group not even level 80? They just have different goals in the game than most other people - and that's something I can totally respect. So please, flaming them will only make you look stupid.

( Oh and to everyone saying they have no life - yup, they probably don't. But a WoW forum obviously isn't the place to call other people no-lifers, is it?)

----------

